# Could Uber drivers collectively generate Surge perpetually ?



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

It came across my mind whether Uber drivers in a certain busy area collectively could generate Surge perpetually. Let say all drivers in downtown open both Uber driver and rider apps. They add to other actual pax around the area looking for rides, potentially creating perpetual Surge. I thought this could be a loophole in the system. Or perhaps drivers have been doing occasionally (to see their competitors) and unintentionally, they could be sitting in a Surge area without getting any pax.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Uber _must_ know that drivers check the rider's app frenetically to get an up to the minute surge number and to see the locations of other Uber cars. In fact it was my #1 distraction while driving. Everything else could wait but that. Drivers can trigger surge by refusing to accept fares at base rates. Workers of any sort can force a raise by refusing to work given their pay&conditions.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

that's not how it works.. surging only occurs when actual requests are made.. if you look at a yellow or orange zone closely, you'll see cars start to disappear at a faster rate as cars get snatched up, and that's when it converts to red.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I have nothing to add to this discussion. This is my 1,000th post and I want to see what happens.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

Lol.. hopefully they reserve a title for high posters like you, like 'elite member'


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Nothing happened.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

booo


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

*let down*


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Nothing happened.


I golf clapped.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I golf clapped.


Bit pointless... this is an internet forum and I can't hear/see you. But whatever floats your boat.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Bit pointless... this is an internet forum and I can't hear/see you. But whatever floats your boat.


Here - this should make you happy:


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Here - this should make you happy:


LOL

But the sound on my laptop is not working. Please arrange for a repair/replacement.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

elelegido said:


> LOL
> 
> But the sound on my laptop is not working. Please arrange for a repair/replacement.


Sorry - I left help desk work 15 years ago. You'll need to let some teenager figure out that for you


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

Uzcaliber said:


> It came across my mind whether Uber drivers in a certain busy area collectively could generate Surge perpetually. Let say all drivers in downtown open both Uber driver and rider apps. They add to other actual pax around the area looking for rides, potentially creating perpetual Surge. I thought this could be a loophole in the system. Or perhaps drivers have been doing occasionally (to see their competitors) and unintentionally, they could be sitting in a Surge area without getting any pax.


I've actually thought this, if ALL drivers were to sign out the app at once could surge automatically be generated? Then we switch back on as drivers.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

what do you think will happen to the surge once every driver logs back on hmm?


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

It wouldn't go away 100% right away. Would it/


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

haven't you seen high surges quickly dissipate? By which I mean instantaneously disappear.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

If you were to get enough drivers on some kind of communication system I think it could be done with marginal success.

But destinations are too random for drivers to be able to group up and collectively be in one place and not log on and affect surge.

I really wish there was a way to communicate though. Sometimes I see like 2 cars logged on when an area is about to surge and im like "log the **** offfff you idiot!"

I'm sure some techy individual will figure something out down the line.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

All drivers would have to be on the same page, very difficult considering how fast they keep hiring new drivers.

Honestly if all drivers were on the same page already, they'd simply stop driving altogether until their demands of reasonable non-surge rates were met.


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> Honestly if all drivers were on the same page already, they'd simply stop driving altogether until their demands of reasonable non-surge rates were met.


Simply is not realistic. People have wildly different expectations. For some, under $20/hr net is a disappointment, while for others just $10/hr net would be considered big money and they will live in their car and drive 80 hrs per week for it.


----------



## CVPI_MIKE (Dec 25, 2014)

@Roogy EXACTLY! Its all relative.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

UberOne said:


> that's not how it works.. surging only occurs when actual requests are made.. if you look at a yellow or orange zone closely, you'll see cars start to disappear at a faster rate as cars get snatched up, and that's when it converts to red.


What if drivers use their own rider app to request their own car then cancel within 5 minutes ? If Surge is based on recent rate of requests, it seems like theoretically drivers could collectively create "artificial" Surge. The tricky part is how to pre-arrange the time for a given region. Or by watching the color, when it turns yellow or red, doing it may escalate the region into Surge.


----------



## bunnydoodoo (Jan 6, 2015)

i really feel like ride requests decrease when the area is surging. if i'm ever in a surge area, my phone never goes off.


----------

